# Family Income Supplement



## annabanana (12 Nov 2009)

My partner and I are taking out a mortgage in the next month. I myself am divorced and have 2 children from that marraige and now 2 more with my partner. I will be stopping loan parents from the time mortgage papers are signed and would like to know if there is a chance we are entitled to a family income supplement. I know it goes by income and number of children but seen as my partner is not the father of my first two children would we still be entitled to claim for them. We are a one income family with weekly wage of around 600 per week. Of course, that's for the time being as hes in the public sector and no doubt will be hit for the 3rd time in the next budget. Any info gladly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gipimann (12 Nov 2009)

Once the children are in your full-time care, you can apply for FIS and entitlement will be based on the income limits for 4.  If you are receiving maintenance from your ex-husband, it will be included in the means assessment.

You'll find more information on FIS here


----------



## dereko1969 (12 Nov 2009)

annabanana said:


> My partner and I are taking out a mortgage in the next month. I myself am divorced and have 2 children from that marraige and now 2 more with my partner. I will be stopping loan parents from the time mortgage papers are signed and would like to know if there is a chance we are entitled to a family income supplement. I know it goes by income and number of children but seen as my partner is not the father of my first two children would we still be entitled to claim for them. We are a one income family with weekly wage of around 600 per week. Of course, that's for the time being as hes in the public sector and no doubt will be hit for the 3rd time in the next budget. Any info gladly appreciated. Thanks!


 
How are you claiming loan parents allowance?


----------

